# VW to Subaru wheel fitment



## TheDon427 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey guys, this community seems to know more about wheels than most, so I figured I'd bounce some questions off of you to see if any of you have encountered this issue before. 

I originally started the thread over on the Subaru forums so I'm going to copy/pasta some of it here instead of going around in the same circles. Hopefully it's a simple fix and not as costly or involved as I'm assuming.


Basically, I'm interested in a set of wheels that are VW specific, Miro 111's. The lug pattern is the same (5x100), but the issue is that the stud holes are 14mm on a VW and 12mm on a Subaru. Also, VW uses ball seat lug nuts (rounded) and Subaru's use conical seat lug nuts. These 2 issues seem like they would be a big deal and potentially cause catastrophic failure. I was told I could source a set of ball seat adapters, but I would still have the issue of a 12mm lug in a 14mm hole.

Some responses from my other thread:



Blktrax said:


> I tried mounting my old GTi wheels on my 02 WRX they fit ; but the issue is the ball seat LUG Bolt that VW uses.
> I tried to find lugnuts that would work (or have them made) and the safest solution I came up with was having to swap all the Subaru lug studs 12x1.25 to 12x1.5 Studs and use Honda Ball Seat lug nuts.However the VW is a 14mm bolt with approprate ball radius. The honda nut is simply too small, and all the hubs would have to be drilled for 14mm Studs to run VW stud conversion nuts.
> 
> The WRX ran fine with tuner lugs but after seeing the minimal contact points on the wheel it definatly was not safe. Decided to sell the wheels.





Donzo said:


> Blktrax, not sure what you mean or why you went with Honda lug nuts and changed the studs. Don't they make spherical lug nuts in 12x1.25?
> 
> A simply Google search pulled these up...
> 
> ...





Donzo said:


> Video of seller using ball seat adapters.4942cf19.mp4 video by Nickhead - Photobucket





vision.dynamix said:


> He did 12 turns, each only half (or less) a full revolution. So really only 6 turns. Not enough IMO.





Blktrax said:


> The issue is VW Lug is 14mm the 12mm nut you posted a pic does not fully contact the wheel.
> 
> I researched the washer route, and no one made a 12mm hole to 14mm radius ball seat washer.
> 
> ...





Blktrax said:


> These have been prepetually out of stock for over a year, that was my very fisrt phone call.
> 
> If you can accually find a set you can buy.... but the issue of a 12mm nut in a 14mm hole is very dangerous espically if you toss your car into corners, Cracking will devlop in the lug holes of the wheels.
> 
> ...





Blktrax said:


> If these are in fact what was in the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SkullKid said:


> Those ball seat Otis lugs can be bought here:
> http://www.otisincla.com/product/B-...19-Total-Length-23mm-Stainless-Steel-Cap.html
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if some VW wheels are different, but I have some BBS from a Wolfsburg Jetta and no lug sits that low as a 14mm lug seat. Mine seems to be a 12mm lugseat still.





chocolate said:


> Anyone solve this mystery yet and safely able to mount vw wheels to a wrx?





nhat said:


> Yeah. You put the wheels on the studs, then torque them down.





T-37 said:


> Yep. Just torque them down, or if you're paranoid use these.
> 
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/basecowa.html
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the bore. I've run my BBS RCs (Jetta GLI wheels) with and without the washers.


----------



## bikerdudej (Feb 7, 2006)

*What about subaru to vw*

Question for you, would going the other way Subaru to VW be simpler? I am trying to put wheels from a 2011 wrx on a mk4 r32. If I read everything correctly I would just need to get the center bore and lug wholes drilled out?

sorry if this is off topic but you seem to be the only one posting anything close to this topic.

thanks for any info


----------

